

Songsterr online guitar - dfrolov
http://blog.songsterr.com/2008/02/songsterr-proof-of-concept-version.html

======
anemos
Yehh! Imagine, there's no countries...

------
mbushkov
Hm, i'm almost impressed.

------
shkutkov
Cool!

